# Swiss airline pilots opportunity to run trains



## tgstubbs1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Swiss Pilots who are largely unable to fly during the coronavirus pandemic could retrain as train drivers.

Switzerland’s flag carrier Swiss and subsidiary airline Edelweiss are currently looking into the feasibility of offering a retraining programme, reports French newspaper_ Le Point._

While thousands of flights are grounded across the world due to travel restrictions, Swiss rail companies are struggling with the opposite problem – many trains are having to be cancelled due to a lack of staff.

Rail companies Chemins de fer fédéraux suisses (SBB/CFF) and Rhetische Bahn (RhB) report that, each day, they are short by around 30 drivers.









Swiss pilots could retrain as train drivers


‘In our eyes, this is a win-win situation,’ says union




www.independent.co.uk


----------

